# new laptop for everyday task use



## maitrikarunar (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time not open this forum. Finally after long struggle I graduate (I'm MD now) but my partner (Aspire5583) seems very old and deteriorated, no sound, no DVD rw, blue screen of death sometimes.

Well, I want to ask a question any suggestion for my partner replacement? I use my laptop to browse, office work (word processing, presentation mostly), read e-books (PDF, CHM, PDB), SPSS for research, and watch movie and listen to music, and of course streaming from YouTube and other streaming sites.

About price max $500 - $800.

Any suggestion?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you looking for something to run FreeBSD on, or Windows? A blue screen of death only happens on Windows.


----------



## maitrikarunar (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually, I run Windows only for browsing and SPSS because my Acer WiFi is unrecognized with FreeBSD 9, and my lecturer wants me to use SPSS. The rest of my daily task was handled by freebsd FreeBSD. and while my Windows part condition was pathethic, crashes and virus all over, so blue screen of death happens well about 2 from 10 windows boots.

PS: I dual-boot Windows XP and freebsd FreeBSD.


----------

